# FAU 2019 Experiences



## puddinsticks (Oct 10, 2019)

Hey everyone! First time creating a thread.
I was hoping someone else would have made one for after FAU, but I didn't see one.

My husband and I went to our first FAU this year (second furry-con ever).
We only attended for a few hours on Saturday, but we really enjoyed ourselves. 

I think we spent most of our time in the dealer's den, but we did spent a good bit of time fursuit watching.
Finally got my first ever commission of my fursona! Got a portrait of her by Brian Reynolds (ToonFX).
Also, my husband got a nice shot of all the fursuiters before the fursuit parade. These pics are on my FA, too.














So that was my mine and my husband's experience of FAU 2019.
Did anyone else here go? Some of you had to!
I'd love to hear what others were doing, and see pics. 
If you see yourself in the pic my husband got, say hi!!!


----------



## TR273 (Oct 10, 2019)

Hi there.
It’s great to hear you had a good time at FAU.
I wasn’t at this year’s (flying in from the UK is a bit pricey) but I was there last year. It was my first furry con.  I had a great time, met some wonderful people (Max Blackrabbit, Henbe, among others), spent far too much money and came away with one hell of a souvenir.  
I’ve got a lot of happy memoirs of that trip and I’m working towards going back next year.


----------



## puddinsticks (Oct 10, 2019)

TR273 said:


> Hi there. ...


Really cool that you flew out to a con! Have you ever considered flying out to Anthrocon? 
I used to live in the area, but since that was before I was in the fandom, I never attended the con. I hear a lot of good things about it, mostly that it's ginormous. lol
Really nice to hear that you enjoyed your time at FAU.  I think it's a good size for a first furry con. I think my first was 'Fur the More' in 2018. About the same size!
Fingers crossed for you to be able to go to FAU next year.


----------



## TR273 (Oct 10, 2019)

I would love to go to something like Anthrocon, unfortunately I don’t react well to crowds, I suffer from some sort of claustrophobia which is triggered be them.
I’ve heard of Fur-the More all of it good.
As we say here ‘Come Hell or high water’ I’m going back next year, I’m hoping to get a table in the ‘Artists Alley’ for one day.
Just got to add this, this is my main bit of swag from the con.
 
It hangs over my drawing desk as inspiration.


----------



## puddinsticks (Oct 10, 2019)

TR273 said:


> I would love to go to something like Anthrocon, ...


Definitely feel you on the crowd-issue! Without getting too long-winded and personal, I have a pretty severe social anxiety on top of regular vanilla anxiety. 
If I'm with friends or my husband I can handle it, luckily.
Anthrocon is BIG so I would imagine it would be very daunting, I'd likely also have some struggles despite being okay with company.
Does not stop me from enjoying videos of it on YouTube and dreaming, though.  One day, one day...

If my husband and I are still local, we just might see your work if you get a table then!! How exciting.  I hope you can get your table.
!!!
You got one of those door-panel-'this is here' things! That's so cool!
How on Earth? How did you even get that home?! lol


----------



## TR273 (Oct 10, 2019)

puddinsticks said:


> Definitely feel you on the crowd-issue! Without getting too long-winded and personal, I have a pretty severe social anxiety on top of regular vanilla anxiety.
> If I'm with friends or my husband I can handle it, luckily.
> Anthrocon is BIG so I would imagine it would be very daunting, I'd likely also have some struggles despite being okay with company.
> Does not stop me from enjoying videos of it on YouTube and dreaming, though.  One day, one day...
> ...


Well I hope to see you in a year 

How did I get it? I asked Dragoneer nicely, and it rolled up to fit in my case very tidily (and I worried the whole flight home that some doofus would lose it)


----------



## puddinsticks (Oct 10, 2019)

TR273 said:


> Well I hope to see you in a year ...



Ooh, so that's all it takes, huh?! Well, now I know the trade secrets... >
Joking, obviously lol. It is really nice that Dragoneer let you take off with it. What a unique and really cool souvenir to display at home!
My husband and I want to put more 'furry' stuff up around our place but aren't sure where to start.


----------

